# need simple baby bootie sewing pattern ASAP



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

Does anyone have a SIMPLE baby bootie pattern to sew from fabric??? It's just not cost effective to knit them to sell in my little farm store, and if I had a fabric pattern I could make them to match the baby quilts I sell, as well as make some extra ones to sell alone.

I need this ASAP because I have to restock my little farm store from Christmas and because I got behind with husband having surgery to have defibulator implanted three days before Christmas.

Can you scan the pattern in, refer me to a web site, or email me direct at [email protected] Put "needed pattern" in subject line so I'll notice it!!! please!

Also, does anyone have a pattern for a similar bootie or simple house shoe made from fabric??? THANKS!!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Just went googling and found this
http://www.heatherbaileydesign.com/BittyBooties.pdf

These look cute.
I'll go look some more.
Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://myhalfofthebrain.wordpress.com/category/fabric/

about 1/2 way down this link is several links to free sewn baby booties and shoes.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.ldsphilanthropies.org/humanitarian-services/patterns/booties.pdf

These are cute also.


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

Angie, WOW! Thank you so much! I am having a ball looking at all these links and planning, planning, planning!!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Glad to help. 
If you have time, photos of a few would be nice.

Angie


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

Angie, I think I'm going to try these simple but cute cute cute booties first:

http://www.ldsphilanthropies.org/hum...ns/booties.pdf
THANK YOU AGAIN!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

darn - I'm not getting that page, did you have to log into that site to get to the booties pattern?

Okay - I got to them and was thinking of making some to donate to a couple of places.

Angie


----------

